# Prices of used Land Rovers in PT.



## Defender (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi my name is Cas, live in Barcelona but originally from The Netherlands. (sorry for my English)

During my digital search to a Land Rover Series II, I found several examples on Portuguese car website for very attractive prices. 
Also many Defenders were offered for low prices. But further on those sites, the prices of the same type of cars (most by garages) are much higher.

The offered (cheap) cars are through whole Portugal and offered by private sellers, and the ads don´t look like scam ads, as we have here sometimes.

After some Google search, I found out that the used car prices in Portugal are the highest in Europe, so this don´t compare with my search results.

Do I miss something, and are all those cheap ads scam? If so, what is the profit for the scammers, I think nobody will pay a car in advance?? 
If this is scam, is it a common problem (I looked only by Land Rover ads) on Portuguese car websites?

I have looked at the websites mentioned below:

motores24h.
automoveis.
carros.grandemercado.
ooyyo.
auto.mitula.

Thanks
Cas


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

2nd hand cars in Portugal are much higher in Portugal than most other countries due to car registration taxes on new vehicles and imported 2nd hand cars (in most instances).

The reason for the price disparity between private deals and garages, I believe is that in the case of private deals, persons want to get 'rid' of the vehicle - garages have an infrastructure to support, carry the vehicle as stock for sometime etc.

Saying all this, I would not buy a second hand vehicle without inspecting the vehicle (and maybe having a knowledgeable third party having a look at it) and making sure that the seller has proper title to it.

Take care


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Remember Land Rover was also built in Portugal under the Santana banner and used widely by the authorities so these would not have the import tax applied and would have been sold off onto the second hand market.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

It is a car registration tax not an import tax (semantics but important nevertheless). It applies whether the vehicle is locally manufactured or imported. Only an immigrant may bring a vehicle without further taxes if certain conditions are complied with.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

There are a few websites around at the moment that have vehicles at amazing 'too good to be true' prices. These are just a trick to get someone excited enough at seeing a bargain to part with a deposit. If you call what is always a mobile number you will find the car at the opposite end of the country. To justify holding it for you whilst you make the journey you have to send a few hundred Euro. You can guess the next bit

Here is a Spanish example - http://www.auto.es/rides/bmw_x5/236310/


----------



## Defender (Jan 3, 2016)

Have send a few mails to the "too good to be true" Land Rovers and indeed, it´s all scam.
Most of those ads have only 1 picture ( online stolen of course) very basic technical info which not always compare with the picture, name of a woman as owner and some fake phone numbers.

If you look at: automoveis/Land Rover/Defender, the first 3 pages are only scam ads! 
A nightmare for the webmaster, but on AutoScout24, I didn´t found one scam ad by the Land Rovers.
Maybe they have a better check system?

Still found a few Series II & III for interesting prices. I hope that I can come back later for some info regarding exporting a car from Portugal

Anyway, thanks all for your reply.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have any commercial or other interest in the sit but you might like to look at standvirtual.pt.

Also consider that a used car here from a dealer comes with a 12 month guarantee but not all dealers honour that as well as others but as a rule of thumb, a branded main dealer will be more reliable than a non branded/back street dealer. 

And whatever you do, don't even consider buying a car from seven sport motors in condeixa a nova near coimbra & who have a site at SevenSport - Carros Usados, Automoveis Usados em Coimbra because they don't honour their guarantee at all & striped me up for well over a grand!


----------

